
Google hopes to improve search quality with ‘offensive’ flag - fluxsauce
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/google-adds-tool-to-flag-offensive-search-results/2017/03/16/3af3f404-0a6d-11e7-bd19-fd3afa0f7e2a_story.html
======
fluxsauce
The article cites another site - [http://searchengineland.com/google-flag-
upsetting-offensive-...](http://searchengineland.com/google-flag-upsetting-
offensive-content-271119) \- that has a much more comprehensive explanation of
the practical impact.

